# Flag



## nemø (4. April 2009)

ich hab mir nen drainei erstellt und ihn zum shami gemacht
#jez fällt mir nix für den flag ein
bitte ein paar denkanstöße gerne mit geschichtsbezug
habe titel :schamne in orc-ausbildung / überlebender


----------



## Ludian (2. Juni 2009)

Also bevor ich das Flag meines rplers bearbeitet habe, habe ich mir eine kleine Hintergrund geschichte ausgedacht, die titel die dein char besitzt sollten einen Hintergrund haben, es sollte den "Lesern" etwas sagen. Ebenfalls solltest du deinen Char so beschreiben wie er teilweise aussieht... z.b wenn er ziemlich alt aussieht solltest du net hinschreiben das er jung ist. Und nicht dauernd Nachnamen, Titel und Rp vom Char wechseln, macht sich nicht so gut. Was auch meist unbeliebt ist sind hohe Titel wie Lord oder Kriegsherr.

PS : Draenei in Orc-Schamanen ausbildung, wie kommt er dazu?^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

